# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  NC Unabhngiger, EU weit anerkannter  Medizinstudiengang in Prag

## Alexs

Ich poste mal die Infos die ich bisher zum Medizinstudiengang in Prag erhalten habe, nur um Leute drauf aufmerksam zu machen die das vielleicht nicht mitgekriegt haben:

Mail 1:

"Lieber ...,
wir freuen uns, dass Du Dich fr das Studienangebot in Prag interessierst.
Falk und ich sind von der Karlsuniversitt Prag und dem Klinikum Chemnitz
beauftragt wurden, herauszufinden, ob und in welchem Mae Nachfrage an
diesem Angebot besteht. Aus diesem Grund haben wir unter anderem einen
Eintrag in dieses Forum gestellt.

Wie zu erwarten war, stt das Vorhaben auf groes Interesse.
In naher Zukunft werden alle notwendigen Informationen zur Verfgung stehen.
Wir werden weiterhin Ansprechpartner sein und Dich, wenn Du es wnschst, auf
dem Laufenden halten.

Bisher steht fest:

Die Zulassung ist NC-unabhngig.
Ein Auswahlverfahren wird bei sehr groer Bewerberzahl in Betracht gezogen.
Das Studium wird whrend der Zeit in Prag auf jeden Fall mit Studiengebhren
verbunden sein. In welcher Hhe ist noch unklar. Man muss dabei allerdings bercksichtigen, dass die Lebenshaltungskosten dort weitaus geringer sind als in Deutschland.

Weiterhin steht noch nicht genau fest, ob die Semester in Chemnitz ebenfalls Studiengebhren nach sich ziehen. In Chemnitz wird den Studierenden jedoch ein kostenfreies Appartement zur Verfgung gestellt und ein Verpflegungszuschlag gewhrt.

Die Bewerbungsmodalitten und der genaue Studienablauf (Prfungsrichtlinien etc.)werden zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt bekannt gegeben.

Sobald wir neue, offizielle Informationen haben, werden wir Dich informieren.

MfG, 

Anja Huke,
Falk Hupfeld

Auslandskooperationsbeauftragte
Klinikum Chemnitz gGmbH"

----

Mail 2:


"Liebe Interessentin, lieber Interessent,

es gibt Neuigkeiten bezglich des deutschsprachigen Medizinstudienganges in Prag.
Der erste offizielle Informationsflyer ist fertig und kann nun versendet werden.
Ich wrde Dich nun bitten, mir Deine Postanschrift mitzuteilen (insofern das noch 
nicht geschehen ist).

Der geplante Ablauf sieht Folgendendes vor:

Die Flyer werden im ersten Schritt nur persnlich versendet.
Der Flyer enthlt u.a. die Angaben zu einem (neuen) Ansprechpartner im Klinikum Chemnitz 
und einem Ansprechpartner der Karlsuniversit in Prag.

Bewerbungen werden bitte an das Klinikum Chemnitz (Ansprechpartner siehe Flyer)
gerichtet. Der Bewerbung legst Du bitte eine Kopie des Abiturzeugnisses und Deinen
Lebenslauf bei. (Medizinische Vorkenntnisse sind erwnscht, jedoch nicht Bedingung.)
Die Bewerbungen werden schon jetzt bzw. nach Versenden des Flyers angenommen.
Ein Bewerbungsschluss wurde noch nicht festgesetzt.

Die Art und Weise der Bewerberauswahl ist abhngig von der Bewerberanzahl.
Je mehr Interessenten, umso grer der Aufwand eines Auswahlverfahrens.
Um das erste Matrikel im Wintersemester 2004 zu fllen, bentigt die Karlsuniversit
etwa 20 - 50 Studenten. Eventuell werden auch mehr Bewerber immatrikuliert.

Nach Sichtung Deiner Bewerbung wirst Du zu einem Vorstellungsgesprch eingeladen, 
welches mageblichen Einfluss auf die Auswahl haben wird.

Zustzlich stattfindende Informationsveranstaltungen in Chemnitz und spter in Prag
befinden sich zur Zeit noch in Planung.

Du kannst Dich mit dringenden Fragen natrlich auch schon vorher an den Ansprechpartner
im Klinikum Chemnitz wenden.

Jetzt versuche ich auf die bisher gesammelten Fragen zu antworten:

Studiengebhren: 5000,- $ pro Semester 

Grober Studienablauf:
Vorklinik: in Prag
Klinik: in Chemnitz
Praktisches Jahr: in Chemnitz

Die Studienzeit nach dem Physikum wird so eingeteilt, dass sie semesterweise in Prag
oder in Chemnitz in Blcken absolviert wird.

Vorteile: Intensives Studium in kleinen Seminargruppen in Prag, jedoch praktische Ttigkeit 
am deutschsprachigen Patienten in Chemnitz, so wird fr das Studium tatschlich kein 
Tschechisch bentigt

Die Studenten werden am Klinikum Chemnitz kompetent von Professoren, die an anderen 
Universitten einen Lehrstuhl inne haben betreut.

Der Abschluss ist nach EU-Recht in ganz Europa anerkannt.
Ein Wechsel nach dem Physikum an eine Deutsche Universitt ist nicht vorgesehen.

Ich hoffe, dass diese Informationen erstmal hilfreich waren und wnsche schon jetzt allen Bewerbern
viel Erfolg und ein tolles Studium an der ersten Medizinschen Fakultt und altehrwrdigsten Universitt Europas.

Mit freundlichen Gren,


Anja Huke

Auslandskooperationsbeauftragte
Klinikum Chemnitz gGmbH"

Fr den erwhnten Flyer schickt ihr einfach eine Mail an: anja.huke@web.de

Ich hoffe die Infos interessieren wenigstens ein paar von euch ;)
Ich selber habe mich auch schon fast 100 prozentig fr Prag entschieden falls der Studiengang zusammenkommt, werde aber erstmal meinen Zivi im Krankenhaus ableisten mssen, also erst 2005 mit Studium beginnen knnen...

Mfg,
Alex

----------


## Dr. Drake Remoray

hmmm..... seit wann kann man in chemnitz medizin studieren?? 
 :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Alexs

Normal kann man da auch nicht Medizin studieren... Das ist nur der klinische Abschnitt vom Studium im Prag, sodass das Studium vollstndig in deutscher Sprache ablaufen kann.

"Grober Studienablauf:
Vorklinik: in Prag
Klinik: in Chemnitz
Praktisches Jahr: in Chemnitz

Die Studienzeit nach dem Physikum wird so eingeteilt, dass sie semesterweise in Prag
oder in Chemnitz in Blcken absolviert wird." 

Eigentlich steht so ziemlich alles drin in den Sachen die ich gepostet hab, musst halt bisschen genauer lesen, weiss selber nicht mehr drber, bin imo auch erst zuknftiger Abiturient und hab die Infos nur per Mail bekommen.
Am besten forderst du halt den Flyer an wenn du Interesse hast.

----------


## Mediex

Lieber Forumsnutzer,

die erste Ladung Briefe mit den Info-Flyern fr das 
Medizinstudium Chemnitz/Prag geht heute noch raus.
Wenn auch Du Interesse an weiteren Infos haben solltest,
teile uns bitte Deine Anschrift mit.

anja.huke@web.de oder
f.hupfeld@skc.de

Nach Versendung des Flyers sind nicht mehr Falk und ich Ansprechpartner, sondern der auf dem Flyer angegebene 
Professor. Natrlich werden wir weiterhin bemht sein Anfragen zu beantworten.

MfG,

Anja Huke
Falk Hupfeld


Als Anlage stelle ich die Informationen, welche per E-Mail versendet wurden nun auch ins Forum.


Liebe Interessentin, lieber Interessent,

es gibt Neuigkeiten bezglich des deutschsprachigen Medizinstudienganges in Prag.
Der erste offizielle Informationsflyer ist fertig und kann nun versendet werden.
Ich wrde Dich nun bitten, mir Deine Postanschrift mitzuteilen (insofern das noch nicht geschehen ist).

Der geplante Ablauf sieht Folgendendes vor:

Die Flyer werden im ersten Schritt nur persnlich versendet.
Der Flyer enthlt u.a. die Angaben zu einem (neuen) Ansprechpartner im Klinikum Chemnitz 
und einem Ansprechpartner der Karlsuniversit in Prag.

Bewerbungen werden bitte an das Klinikum Chemnitz (Ansprechpartner siehe Flyer)
gerichtet. Der Bewerbung legst Du bitte eine Kopie des Abiturzeugnisses und Deinen
Lebenslauf bei. (Medizinische Vorkenntnisse sind erwnscht, jedoch nicht Bedingung.)
Die Bewerbungen werden schon jetzt bzw. nach Versenden des Flyers angenommen.
Ein Bewerbungsschluss wurde noch nicht festgesetzt.

Die Art und Weise der Bewerberauswahl ist abhngig von der Bewerberanzahl.
Je mehr Interessenten, umso grer der Aufwand eines Auswahlverfahrens.

Nach Sichtung Deiner Bewerbung wirst Du zu einem Vorstellungsgesprch eingeladen, 
welches mageblichen Einfluss auf die Auswahl haben wird.

Zustzlich stattfindende Informationsveranstaltungen in Chemnitz und spter in Prag
befinden sich zur Zeit noch in Planung.

Du kannst Dich mit dringenden Fragen natrlich auch schon vorher an den Ansprechpartner
im Klinikum Chemnitz wenden.

Jetzt versuche ich auf die bisher gesammelten Fragen zu antworten:

Studiengebhren: 5000,- $ pro Semester 

Grober Studienablauf:
Vorklinik: in Prag
Klinik: in Chemnitz
Praktisches Jahr: in Chemnitz

Die Studienzeit nach dem Physikum wird so eingeteilt, dass sie semesterweise in Prag
oder in Chemnitz in Blcken absolviert wird.

Vorteile: Intensives Studium in kleinen Seminargruppen in Prag, jedoch praktische Ttigkeit 
am deutschsprachigen Patienten in Chemnitz, so wird fr das Studium tatschlich kein 
Tschechisch bentigt

Die Studenten werden am Klinikum Chemnitz kompetent von Professoren, die an anderen 
Universitten einen Lehrstuhl inne haben betreut.

Der Abschluss ist nach EU-Recht in ganz Europa anerkannt.
Ein Wechsel nach dem Physikum an eine Deutsche Universitt ist nicht vorgesehen.

Ich hoffe, dass diese Informationen erstmal hilfreich waren und wnsche schon jetzt allen Bewerbern
viel Erfolg und ein tolles Studium an der ersten Medizinschen Fakultt und altehrwrdigsten Universitt Europas.

Mit freundlichen Gren,


Anja Huke
Falk Hupfeld

Klinikum Chemnitz gGmbH

----------


## Vali2405

Hi!

Ich habe gerade erst diese Eintrge gelesen. 
Vielen Dank

LG Valerie

----------


## Kedar

Ist das hier noch aktuell?

----------


## Vali2405

das Studium in Prag gibt es noch

----------


## fliX

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, dass es scheinbar so viele junge Leute mit reichen Eltern gibt, die sich das leisten knnen.

----------


## Kedar

Also ich werde mich ber Bafg und nen Credit finanzieren, von meinen Eltern bekomm ich keinen Cent. Mich wunderts eher, dass es scheinbar immer noch so viele Leute mit Vorurteilen gibt, es gibt auch andere Lsungen als Mama anrufen!

 :Meine Meinung:

----------

